# Accountablity



## Gabrielle (Apr 23, 2003)

From yesterday meal one
4 strab
1.5 scoops protein
2 tsp flax
1 scoop fiber

meal 2
1 sugar free red bull
1.5 broccli
1 can salmon
1 hard boiled egg

meal 3
1.5  broccli
4 egg whites

meal 4
1.5 scoops protein
2 tsp flax
1 tsp fiber

post training
1 bag broccli 6 oz buffalo meat
1
 diet pepsi

meal 6
1 am middle of night 50 grms protein 2 buffalo burgers.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

G,

Much better! 

Meal 3 needed fat, and Buffalo is pretty lean, but since it was Post W/O, I won't bother you about the fat......

With 11.5 weeks, we don't want to drop the carbs that low YET...remember your "starchy carbs" please

Post your water intake too please......and you now have the record for most "Open Journals" at 4 ...which works....lol

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2003)

Much better posting format btw 

DP


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2003)

Gab, what type if fibre are you using in meals 1 and 4?


----------

